# Alpine IXA W407 BT Iphone 3g issue



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello all, new guy from the Netherlands!

I recently acquired a car which has an Alpine IXA W407BT headunit. It works great, except for the following: I can pair it with my Iphone, and then all the bluetooth functions work. For example, my phonebook is transferred, missed and dialed calls etc. I can stream through bluetooth, I can make and receive calls.
However, it just won't connect again! If I switch off the car, and then switch it on again, it won't autoconnect. I can pair it again, but then I have to go through entering the 4 digit code again, which is a PAIN! After switching it off, it does not show up in the paired device history. 
Is this a blueooth software issue? I just dont understand that the bluetooth itself works flawless, but the auto connect won't. 

Hope any of you knows a solution.

PS: if I check the bluetooth firmware it says "0". If I check the alpine website for bluetooth updates, it says only 1.60, 2.00 and 2.51. Besides that, I currently own a Mac which is not supported. So if I have to update, which file do I choose, and will it cure the issue?

PS2: I just checked pairing it with a Blackberry curve. Pairing goes fine, can make calls etc, no problems of any kind. But, this phone also doesn't autopair! I don't know if the unit is supposed to do it, but it doesn't seem to be storing the devices. If I turn of the car, and then turn on again, neither the blackberry nor the iphone shows up in paired devices? I know it's not paired at that very moment, but it seems like some sort of memory to me?


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone has a clue? Is there a way to "store" a paired device or something?


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

Very interesting my 407 pairs just fine with my HTC Droid Eric, but when I pair it with my Nextel it takes a couple times before it remembers. I haven't looked into software yet.


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

So did you just manually pair it a few times? and now it auto pairs? And does your phone show up in the paired device list? Cause i cant get my phones to be stored there for some reason. As if the headunit doesnt memorize them. 
You can look up your software under source setup->blueooth setup-> firmware version. Mine just says "0", strangly enough. Thanks for your input!


----------



## VWTIm (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll have to take a look if it's in the list. I manually paired it 2-3 times, and now it autopairs. My other phone has been fine tho and only needed (1) pairing.


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

That's odd. Would be interesting to know if yours stores phones in the list, and what software version you are running. I've manually paired mine like 5 times but have to keep manually pairing it. Did you pair it a few times shortly after each other, or with (a few) days in between?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Is it the Alpine add on bluetooth that you have???

Did you verify that you do have constant power to it??
If you lost the constant lead that is what if MAY do...OR you may just need to pull the bluetooth unit out and reset it and it may work fine after that, I know I have had a few issues with alpine add on pieces either not working after some time and needing to be reset or things like there satellite radio add ons being lost from the cd player sources until they were unplugged n plugged back in


----------



## Hondakilla98 (Apr 2, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> Is it the Alpine add on bluetooth that you have???
> 
> Did you verify that you do have constant power to it??
> If you lost the constant lead that is what if MAY do...OR you may just need to pull the bluetooth unit out and reset it and it may work fine after that, I know I have had a few issues with alpine add on pieces either not working after some time and needing to be reset or things like there satellite radio add ons being lost from the cd player sources until they were unplugged n plugged back in


Bluetooth on the 407 is built into the unit, not a seperate box. But checking the constant 12v+ lead couldn't hurt. Do you have to reprogram your radio stations everytime you start the car?


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

The bluetooth indeed is built-in. Will have to check if it stores radiostations. I for one thing know it stores navigation info(like home adddress), but I suppose the nav unit is wired separately. It powers on at startup so the wiring to the switched 12v is right i suppose. But will doublecheck tomorrow.


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

For what it's worth it also has the imprint wired to it. Don't think it matters but just saying.


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

I've just checked, and it stores radio stations. So I suppose the power wires are plugged in the right way. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah it is hooked up properly if it stores the stations, I was thinking maybe you had it hooked to ignition instead of battery power which is the reason for my post...

You could always try calling alpine but I know that typically iphones are the ONLY phones that ever give me issues with bluetooth pairing to radios


----------



## ramiseb (Jul 6, 2010)

Joost said:


> Hello all, new guy from the Netherlands!
> ....
> PS: if I check the bluetooth firmware it says "0". If I check the alpine website for bluetooth updates, it says only 1.60, 2.00 and 2.51. Besides that, I currently own a Mac which is not supported. So if I have to update, which file do I choose, and will it cure the issue?


Hello
Sorry for my english i'm french

With my phone i got some problem with the firmware 2.51. But if i check version it don't say 0 but the installed version. So i don't know if you have the same problem..

But if i can give you an advice : install the firmware 1.6 it work's fine for me !

Good luck

Sebastien


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

Perhaps will give that one a try. I currently don't have "new" updated software installed as I haven't been able to process the software to the unit. At this point, if I check software version it just says "0"?


----------



## ramiseb (Jul 6, 2010)

does it say "0" when you check in the unit or when you check with the software in the computer ?
if it say 0 in the unit i'm sure that you have a problem with your current firmware.

you must try to install another firmware at least for "see" what the version of firmware showed.

In my case i can install without problem newer or older version of the firmware --> so you can "test" with the 3 firmware that you find in alpine support website. if the version showed still "0" --> in this case you must contact alpine support for warranty.

hopping that will help

Regard's

Sébastien


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

It shows "0" when I check on the unit. Haven't been able to check with a computer, since I personally use a Mac and need to find a laptop with windows on it to use the software. 
The "0" seemed odd to me too!


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

A few days ago I had a friend come over and using his windows laptop we tried to update the headunit.
This went down pretty weird! At first, we couldnt make a connection between the laptop and the headunit. After a while, it did connect and started updating! Update went well, and got the message that it was succesful. The manual then stated that I had to turn off the power, for the new software to load when powered back on. Oddly, it still showed software version "0"!!! 
We then tried version 1.60, Strangely enough, the computer told us that the software on the headunit was newer than the one we tried to put on, so the computer at that point noted that it had version 2.51 on it. We did manage to then get 1.60 on, but the same thing happened. After a power off and on again, it showed "0". We gave it a few more tries, but to no avail. We did once saw software version "00" and once we even saw software version "0ß" or something? The manual said that if it came up with version "000" it had to be powered off longer. We tried this, but that didnt make a difference. And it didnt show "000", just "0", "00" and "0ß" or something. Very odd.
Does anyone here have a clue?


----------



## Joost (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone a clue?


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

Why don't you call Alpine and find out what the problem is? Might be easier going to the manufacturer than to ask people on the forums who don't own the headunit...


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

I am having the same problem. I have the iXA-W407 and a 3Gs iPhone.

They worked great together until I upgraded the phone to iOS 4.1 Ever since the upgrade, the radio will not connect to the phone. The phone says it's connected but the radio audio and phone audio will not go thru the radio.

I just upgraded to Alpine BlueTooth version 251, but still the same problem.

I called Alpine and of course they're blaming Apple. I called Apple and they're blaming Alpine. I tend to agree with Alpine though because before I upgraded to iOA 4.1, the two devices worked most of the time. Now they will not connect at all.

My wife has an iPhone 4 so I'm gonna try that in a day or so.

PS: Other non-Apple devices pair up with my radio fine.

I might have to go back to iOS 4.0 (or earlier) on my 3Gs iPhone.


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

I spoke to Apple Care about this problem this morning.

Their position is that (I'm paraphrasing) " ... Apple cannot ensure their products work with every Bluetooth device in the world. If your device does not pair with iPhone, then the problem lies with your other device. ..."

The funny thing is they also said, (I'm paraphrasing again) " ... the next update to iOS might fix the problem..."

Let's hope iOS 4.2 comes out soon and that it addresses Apple BT software issues.


----------



## delhux (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been having this same issue with my Alpine iXA-W407 since it was installed 5-months ago.

In that time, I have tested it with 6 different iPhones (models including: original iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, and iPhone 4). Four different models, 6 total units, each running OS 3.1.2 through 4.1.

The results are always the same--manually pairing works for one session (car start/stop). If the car is powered-off for any amount of time (gas station refueling for example) the phone is not automatically paired again for the phone function. However, bluetooth streaming audio generally works without issue.

The only times the BT streaming audio fails to work, is if "ERROR" is displayed on both the BT streaming audio screen and the telephone menu screen. When the phone fails to auto-pair, but BT streaming audio is working, the phone screen (on the Alpine unit) will display "NO TELEPHONE" instead of "ERROR".

When the iPhone and Alpine iXA-W407 fail to auto-pair, I have also noticed the following:

• If I receive an incoming call, the call audio is routed through the car speakers.

• If i receive an incoming call, the caller ID information, along with address book data (caller's name as it appears in my iPhone address book), are displayed on the Alpine iXA-W407's in-call screen.

• Bluetooth streaming works consistently (unless "ERROR" message is displayed)

• I can not use any of the buttons on the Alpine telephone menu (recent calls, address book, voice dial, etc), but if I initiate a voice dial call from the iPhone it hands off to the Alpine unit and the in-call menu is displayed on the iXA-W407.

• After initiating a call from the phone (voice dial or otherwise) and the Alpine iXA-W407 is displaying the in-call menu, the cellular reception icon displays my current cellular reception. After the call has ended, the reception bars disappear and although the "No Telephone" error message is no longer displayed I still can not use any of the buttons from the iXA-W407's telephone menu (address book, recent calls, voice dial, etc). Attempting to use these buttons will result in the "No Telephone" message returning. 

• iOS update 4.1 added AVRCP, so now I can pause/play/skip audio from my iPhone over the Bluetooth connection. This has improved my overall experience, but had no effect on the phone function problems.

This isn't Apple's fault. Alpine is marketing a product toward Apple's demographic. Who else is going to pay a thousand bucks for a car stereo with no CD/DVD player? People who have 100% digital libraries and small media devices that carry them (iPods and iPhones).

Alpine is producing a product that rides Apple's coattails, but isn't putting the Quality assurance into making sure it all works properly.

Seriously, Alpine. Get your act together.


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

delhux, which Alpine BT version do you have installed in your iXA-407?


----------



## supersuk (Apr 17, 2010)

Did you try to manually reset the W407 and the iphone? When I did that it worked just fine. I initially had problems just like you, but after the manual reset it works just fine. Of course i'm still on the 3.1.2 jail broken software... 4.1 seems to still be buggy and i'm sure 4.2 will be just as bad.


----------



## delhux (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got firmware 2.51. The manual reset (from Alpine's web site and below) seems to work for a period of time, then it goes back to normal (not working).

It would just be nice for this feature to consistently work. I bought it so I would spend less time fiddling with devices inside the car. Now I spend substantially more time distracted with wonky technology when I'd rather be fully committed to driving.

It is just annoying to invest in something like this to only achieve the inverse of the result you were looking for.



> First it's recommended to power down the iPhone. Hold the power/sleep (which is the rectangular button on the top of the phone) button and slide bar to OFF position.
> Next, Reset the iPhone. Press and hold the power/sleep and home buttons (the circular button on the face) at the same time for 10 seconds. An Apple icon should appear for a few seconds then resume to the home screen.
> To reset the Alpine head unit there is a small indented button usually located on or behind the face of the head unit. This can typically be pressed with a pen or paper clip. Press and hold this button until the head unit powers down.


----------



## tinctorus (Oct 5, 2009)

delhux said:


> I have been having this same issue with my Alpine iXA-W407 since it was installed 5-months ago.
> 
> In that time, I have tested it with 6 different iPhones (models including: original iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 3GS, and iPhone 4). Four different models, 6 total units, each running OS 3.1.2 through 4.1.
> 
> ...


I can tell you right now from experience since I do this for a living that the problem is NOT with Alpine but rather with Apple themselves... The pairing issues and streaming issues that people are having are not ONLY happening with Alpine products but instead happen with AN make/model of radio out there and it seems to stem from apples "improvements" to there OS

I cant even count anymore how many people I have had come back to me having new issues that they did NOT have until they "upgraded" to OS4


----------



## delhux (Oct 12, 2010)

I can't speak to the others, but I can confirm I had the exact same issues on OS 3.1.2, 4.0, 4.01, 4.02, and 4.1.

If anything, the Bluetooth improvements in 4.1 were a welcome change--enabling AVRCP for controlled playback of the BT stream.

Other than that, nothing between 3.1.x and 4.x changed my performance. I still don't think Alpine puts enough quality assurance in pre-market, and not nearly enough effort after-market. I mean their UI alone---terrible.


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll ask again:

delhux, which *Alpine BT version* do you have installed in your iXA-407? 


And just for the record, I totally agree with tinctorus. Many brands of radios around the world are suddenly having BT problems with the release of iOS 4.


----------



## delhux (Oct 12, 2010)

This didn't answer your question yesterday?


delhux said:


> I've got firmware 2.51.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Great... so I stumble across this thread after I've bought my iXA-W407 

Has anyone had luck with their iPhones? I have an iPhone 4 (iOS4.1).


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

I spoke to Alpine support again and found a fix for me. You others might try this:
1) clear out your device from the radio and clear the radio from your phone
2) on the radio, go to system setup and turn BT off
3) turn car engine off, then on again
4) on the radio, go to system setup and turn BT on
5) turn engine off, then on again
6) now pair the iPhone by starting radio searching BEFORE turning BT on in the iPhone

This has worked for me to get paired but they unpaid easily. I usually turn my radio off BEFORE leaving the car. It's a hassle but it keeps them paired.


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

One more thing: the Apline tech told me they were working with Apple on a solution. Absolutely no idea how long the fix will take or which company will fix it. But I'm now thinking Alpine will upgrade their firmware again someday. Hopefully soon.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

So I just got my W407 today and had a quick play around with it. A few questions:

* Why does the setup menu only contain audio options? I've tried doing a reset but same thing.
* With the phonebook, is there a way to sort by firstname instead of lastname? Maybe the option is in the settings, which I can't see.

At the moment I'm still preferring my existing Eclipse AVN726EA, maybe it's not so bad after all...


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

Phone book sort is probably based upon how its sorted in your phone. <-- just a guess.

I doubt Alpine does much more than display the data received from the phone.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

What about, is itnoissible to turn the display off while listening to a source? The manual doesn't say anything about that.


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes I believe so. Go to the display section of set up. I've never done it but I think it can be done.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Also is it normal that the Bluetooth menu disappears from the setup/source menu every so often?


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

tangcla said:


> Also is it normal that the Bluetooth menu disappears from the setup/source menu every so often?


Yes. In Alpines infinite wisdom, you cannot access the BT menu when the main screen is on BT.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Even when I'm not on the BT menu, it doesn't work...


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

Change main screen to radio. Then you should see BT menu.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Seriously, that's bizarre. I tried it and it works!

So is it normal that the phone menu shows "NO TELEPHONE" but if I initiate a call from my phone, it works? And most importantly, is there a workaround? If not, this thing is useless.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder whether firmware 200 or even 251 might help? *sigh*


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

UPDATE: Rolling firmware back to 200 seems to reconnect better... will test it for the next few days (I have the unit sitting on my desk attached to a 12V battery)


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Another update: so I ugpraded back to 251 and it does seem to sync the phonebook after each reconnect so far. I haven't extensively tested it as I only have a tiny 12V battery, and it goes flat after being used overnight


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

No luck... most of the time, the phonebook doesn't sync  I have to make calls from the phone, and even after that, the connection doesn't remain stable!

Really contemplating taking the unit out and selling it, and going back to what I had.


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

Stupid q-but you guys have turned on "auto pair" on your phones? Sell all brands of stereo and don't have the issues you guys are reporting on Alpine or anything else. 

Had a few issues with OS4 but all resolved now. 

Apple's issue, not Alpine's the software updates cause all sorts of trouble across brands. I know of someone who has just had their radio's licenced to work with ipod, costing them £12 PER unit! Apple give the protocol to use and then change their specs, I have an iphone 4 and works with every radio in my store!


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

Upgraded my iPhone 3GS to iOS 4.2.1 last night. Wasn't sure what to expect this morning when I sauntered out to my truck and fired up my Alpine iXA W407. FYI: the two were paired and working just fine the night before.

So I fired up the truck, radio came on, and WOW! the two auto-paired. What a shock. So I started the iPod on my iPhone and presto: music! Nice.

That was a pleasant surprise. Usually when I "upgrade" my iPhone, I have BT issues for weeks. Maybe iOS 4.2.1 is an improvement? Time will tell.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

The Baron Groog said:


> Stupid q-but you guys have turned on "auto pair" on your phones?


Nice try, but yes  it's a common issue that the iPhone has with most Bluetooth devices. I had different issues with my Eclipse AVN726EA with phone book transfer.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Good news, everyone!

Been emailing Alpine support about this issue, and this is the response I got.



> > I have an Alpine iXA-W407 and I am quite disappointed with the Bluetooth performance. I have an iPhone 4 and it almost never connects properly (i.e. the headunit tells me no phone is connected). Will this be addressed, or is this product no longer receiving support? I currently have BT version 251, and have tried previous versions as well.
> 
> 
> Firmware version 251 is currently the latest, but is expected to be replaced soon. The latest update for other models in the range seems to allow connection of the iPhone 4 at this stage. Apple always seems to spring changes on us with various OS updates that make 3rd party accessories difficult to connect.
> ...


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

jminn said:


> One more thing: the Apline tech told me they were working with Apple on a solution. Absolutely no idea how long the fix will take or which company will fix it. But I'm now thinking Alpine will upgrade their firmware again someday. Hopefully soon.


Your email confirms what an Alpine tech told me (quoted above) on the phone a few weeks ago.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, other Alpine Bluetooth units have firmware 3.80 out so I'm hoping soon...


----------



## shawndoggy (Nov 7, 2005)

Any update on this issue guys? This deck is perfect for my needs, but not if the iphone doesn't play nice via BT.


----------



## tangcla (Nov 12, 2010)

Nothing from me. I've since upgraded to th W520E headunit with the K250BT, v380 doesn't like sorting the phonebook in firstname-lastname order! I might revert back to 360 for a while to see if it's any better.


----------



## Petter (Jul 5, 2010)

Regarding the firmware reports as 000 or 0 or with some strange chars from the W407.

It's due to the built in Parrot BT unit and it happens when ACC and Battery is connected at the same time to the same power. What happens is that the Parrot unit is not able to boot up fast enough to provide the firmware information to the W407 unit.
If you power down by disconnecting ACC and then reconnect it again, W407 will report the firmware propery. Or if you simply give it battery power first and then connect the ACC.

I've been in contact with the Alpine development dept about this issue and they have confirmed the problem.

Have anyone of you tried the 3.11 firmware yet?


----------



## jminn (Sep 26, 2010)

The Alpine web site has version 251 as the latest version for the iXA-W407.

What unit uses version 3.11


----------



## Petter (Jul 5, 2010)

Several European Alpine sites (.uk, .de, .se etc) list the 3.11 firmware, dated January 2011.

Alpine - Bluetooth Update Software

I would guess the W407BT in Europe is the same unit you have over there when it comes to BT as it uses the same Parrot BT unit which KCE-400BT uses as well.


----------



## sedated (Dec 6, 2010)

I've tried the 3.11 version from the .uk site on my au version IXA-W407EBT and for me it's worse than the previous 2xx version. It would only pick up my iPhone's Bluetooth Audio streaming, the Phone feature of the deck wouldn't pick up my iPhone 4 at all after the initial pairing.


----------



## Petter (Jul 5, 2010)

That was sad news. I'll email the support over here and ask about the iPhone4 support since I have both a 3Gs and a 4 I really would like them both to work with the w407bt.


----------



## w1johnston (Aug 24, 2011)

I have just installed this unit and I too had the same problems with bluetooth connectivity, (I also have an iPhone) I reset the unit by disconnecting the battery and ground leads (from the unit not the battery) and tried connecting again - this time the iPhone connected correctly and now reconnects automatically when i start the car.

Hope this helps

Ps i believe both iPhone and HU are running the latest firmware already.


----------

